# Moving on :)



## C0nfused

Hello! 

It's been a while since I've been on here.. feels a bit strange coming back to be honest.. however, I feel like I've had the break that I needed.. so here I am! 

I'm not sure when the moment came when we went from "going to have treatment" to "moving on" but somehow we got there...

We also decided to adopt a rescue dog.. and after a failed rehoming, we spent months searching for the right dog for us.. this was a lot harder than I thought it would be.. and I think I drove my husband nuts and at one point it felt like I knew the name of every rescue dog in the county... However, one day, we found our dog.. Norman! 

He is 3-4 years old and is a Staffie X.. he was in kennels for 8 months prior to us adopting him. He is amazing! There is work to do with how he is with other dogs, and the pulling!! However, in the house he is just brilliant! 

Despite buying him a bed and blankets, he's taken to sleeping on the landing.. I have no idea why! He destroys toys instantly! He is a messy eater and dog food ends up everywhere, as does water as he walks off with a mouth full of water after drinking so its goes EVERYWHERE! But he is sooooooooooo funny!

His latest trick is to jump over the stairgate we put in place to keep him in the kitchen and garden whilst we decorate the lounge/stairs/landing.. That was a worthwhile investment.. He has also managed (more than once) to undo his car harness whilst I've been driving.. I've had to plug it into two sockets just in case he unclips one! 

So, that is where we are now.. if someone had told me this time last year that we would have a dog, a staffie!! I'd have literally rolled on the floor laughing for at least a week.. but getting Norman has been the best thing that's happened to us, he has completed our family. 

Jen x


----------



## Hovebaby2015

Congratulations - he sounds lovely! X


----------



## Molly99

What a gorgeous update    

I am so glad that Norman (great name) has brought you happiness.  Dogs can do that in a way that you can't imagine    You rescued each other!

He sounds an absolute delight    it's funny how you find each other, I never in a million years would have imagined myself the mum of rescued rotties, our eyes met and the rest is history  

Thank you for the heartwarming update, wishing you all a bright and happy future xxx


----------



## C0nfused

When I told my friends we were getting a dog called Norman (he came with the name!) they told me that I'd have to change it. The funnier they found the thought of having a dog called Norman, the more determined I was to keep the name! I was warned that I'd be calling him in a field and all the men will turn round. I personally felt that the chances of me being in a field and every man in the same field being called Norman, was quite unlikely. To date, I have only had one cyclist turn round whilst I was talking to Norman on a walk! 

He is so entertaining.. you can't help but laugh, even when what he is doing is incredibly frustrating! His latest thing is to take his blanket, which he has had from day 1 with us, and drag it outside and get it covered in mud and other such things.. When I went to retrieve it, he just did it again! I had to put it in the wash! I got him a replacement blanket.. he attempted to do it again! Infact he went crazy for it, he was jumping up trying to get it.. In the end I've had to put it in a cupboard (the blanket not the dog). 

I've also found him licking the wall (the paint was dry!!)

He's currently snoozing on hubby's sofa...

Jen


----------



## Molly99

I love the name Norman!  I knew a ginormous deer hound called Norman too, it always made me laugh to hear his name shouted as he lolloped towards us  

A dog with character needs a character name  

Rescues are the best, it can be incredibly challenging to get them over some of their past (our last lovely had a very rough start and never did cope many other dogs) but it's worth every hair pulling out second.  

It's so nice to hear that you are loving life with Norman


----------



## C0nfused

He certainly has character!


----------



## C0nfused

Hello

finding it really frustrating that despite "moving on" I'm constantly having issues because of the PCOS.. currently 3 weeks or so into AF with no sign of it going. It's driving me nuts..

Last time I went to GP they suggested getting the coil fitted.. Not sure what to do about this. In some ways anything to stop this.. however it seems odd to use a contraceptive..

Jenny


----------



## Fertilityhawk

Hello C0nfused!

Your post made me cry with laughter.  About 6 months before we started treatment we got a rescue called Walter.  I loved the name too so kept it.  I think a lot of people totally underestimate the joy a dog can bring you, especially people in our situation.  He's changed our lives beyond recognition and we both find ourselves laughing every single day at something daft that he does.

I wish you all the very best and that you and Norman have lots of happy years together
xxx


----------



## Molly99

I'm so sorry that you're struggling with PCOS lovely.  There are probably loads of wonderful women on the PCOS threads that can advise on the specifics.

I just wanted to say that it really sucks when you're moving on to still feel the effects of infertility.  I remember when life was very different for me, though just last year, and I was moving on that I just wanted all reminders to disappear.  No periods, no ovulation symptoms, just to be able to put it behind me and live in peace.

It's really hard to consider a contraception method as a solution isn't it.  I hope that someone out there has some ideas that will help you.

Love to you and Norman (I forgot to say in my other posts that my first rescue rottie was called Marjorie - that name didn't stay   ) x

PS.  I love the name Walter StephW123!


----------



## C0nfused

Walter, Marjorie and Norman.. Love it! We've just got a new sofa suite so Norman is no longer allowed on the furniture.. he doesn't understand this and keeps trying! Obviously as soon as we are in bed or out he jumps onto the sofas.. lol


----------



## Handstitchedmum

Hi C0nfused, I had the same problem with my PCOS. When I started bleeding constantly for several months, I opted to go on progesterone only pill. This helped 'restart' my cycle so now I get periods again. I had to stop it after two months as I didn't like the side effects but it did the job in getting my cycle going again. 

I did also find it a relief to not have to worry about possible (unviable) pregnancies. So if you can consider the coil, it may help in other ways?

HSM


----------



## C0nfused

I've got a doctors appointment booked.. only 3 weeks to wait.. however this AF had better stop before then!


----------



## C0nfused

C0nfused said:


> I've got a doctors appointment booked.. only 3 weeks to wait.. however this AF had better stop before then!


Well AF stayed for 5 weeks before vanishing.. still went to doctors who said I could go on the pill as there were no side affects etc and I could start taking them straight away. Got them and read the label and there is a long list of side effects and it says to start them on Day one of your next cycle. Not happy with the list of side effects to start off with or the misinformation.

And here I am again, AF appeared again and I fear its going to be another bad one.. Back to the doctors I go. I felt a bit 'dismissed' the last time so I hope I will see someone else.


----------

